# Humidity issues with Chest freezer used as wine storage



## perduver (Sep 3, 2017)

I bought a brand new Whirlpool chest freezer like two months ago. In oder to keep desired temperature (55F +/- 3F), I connected to an ITC-308 Plug and Play Temperature Controller, and I monitor inside temperature online (with a cell phone application) every 10 minutes using La Cross Mobile. 
Humidity in the freezer is constantly high between 60% to 80%. This has made the freezer to rust along some of the edges on the inner walls of the freezer. 
I have thought about placing a commercially available moisture absorbent. But first, I would like to consult the forum for any ideas, recommendations or experience you may have had. 
Thank you.


----------



## perduver (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## perduver (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## perduver (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## perduver (Sep 3, 2017)

Humidity shown in the chart is the exterior (garage). Red chart is the garage temperature and green line shows chest freezer temperature.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 3, 2017)

No experience, but I might be tempted to satisfy myself with fighting the symptoms, rather than the disease. I'd think about a bead of silicone caulk or epoxy (or epoxy paint) along the trouble spots....


----------



## stickman (Sep 3, 2017)

If those wires are interfering with the door seal, you'll always have outside humidity entering and condensing on the walls. Even a small opening will be a problem.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 4, 2017)

I just ordered the 308 for my wine closet. I'm using another inkbird currently that only does temperature which I'm going to use for my chest freezer to do cold stabilization. I agree with Sour Grapes with the silicone or even removing the tray. I'm surprised anything is coated steel. Mine is all galanized. Stickman is also correct. You have to be carefull because the coils run throughout the walls of the freezer but I cut a small notch in the top to run the wires through and use backer rod to fill the voids.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 4, 2017)

On another note I was going to do the same thing for storing wine but read an article that someone had their controller malfunction and the wine froze. My thoughts were to use 2 controllers in series as a safety precaution. After I built my wine closet this wasn't needed but I would think a refrigerator with the controller would be safer then a freezer.


----------



## perduver (Sep 4, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> No experience, but I might be tempted to satisfy myself with fighting the symptoms, rather than the disease. I'd think about a bead of silicone caulk or epoxy (or epoxy paint) along the trouble spots....





Sour_grapes, that's a great idea. But first, I will call the store I bought it at since it's under warranty. Certainly something I will try. Thanks!


----------



## perduver (Sep 4, 2017)

Sour_grapes, that's a great idea. But first, I will call the store I bought it at since it's under warranty. Certainly something I will try. Thanks!


----------



## perduver (Sep 4, 2017)

Stickman, good point. But the wires are needed for the freezer to function as a wine cooler. Here is how they look...


----------



## perduver (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## perduver (Sep 4, 2017)

Mainshipfred, I will check at the store, they may carry a model with galvanized interior walls. 
In regards to the possibility of the controller malfunctioning. The temperature monitor has an alarm that will send me a message if the freezer temperature drops below a specific temperature. Thanks!


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 5, 2017)

The temperature monitor has an alarm that will send me a message if the freezer temperature drops below a specific temperature. Thanks![/QUOTE]

As I said I ordered the 308 and didn't realize you could monitor it from your phone. Pretty good for a fairly inexpensive device.


----------



## perduver (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Manshipfred,

The system I purchased to monitor freezer temperature was La Crosse Alert Mobile 926-25101-GP Wireless Monitor System. 

Regards,

Luis


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 5, 2017)

Definitely a nice safety precaution.


----------



## perduver (Sep 17, 2017)

Update with the humidity issue in my chest freezer. 
Thanks to a fellow Arizonan who shared with me this great and economical solution. 
It consists of a dehumidifier (eva-dry 500 mini dehumidifier) and a mini usb / battery fan. 
I placed the mini dehumidifier inside the freezer, removed the rechargeable battery, and connected the usb fan to the heating device socket of the Inkbird temperature Controller. With this set up the fan kicks in during the heating cycle to reduce the humidity in the freezer. 
Before the RH was 70 - 80% and now it is 45 - 60%. 
Please see attached pics. 

Luis Perduver.


----------



## perduver (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## perduver (Sep 17, 2017)

The mini fan usb connector is plugged to the heating device socket. 




When temp reaches 52F, the fan kicks in until temperature gets back to 55F.


----------



## stickman (Sep 17, 2017)

Are you planning to remove that dehumidifier during regeneration? I think you may be able to eliminate the dehumidifier by drilling holes in the proper location for the wires and using a grommet or silicone to prevent moisture intrusion.


----------



## perduver (Sep 17, 2017)

Stickman, I am planning to buy a second unit and switch for desiccant regeneration. This units are cheap and easy to maintain. 
Your idea is great and it's permanent in nature. I will certainly add it to my project hopper. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mike_d (Sep 19, 2017)

One method to eliminate air gaps where the wires are is to build a wooden collar for your freezer, and drill holes in that, thus keeping your freezer in like-new condition.

See WMT's sister site, homebrewtalk.com for many examples of such a setup. Yours would only need to be an inch or two high, since you wouldn't need to run faucets through it, just wires.

Here's a random example: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8093940&postcount=6565

Here's a subforum that'll have a bunch of builds for you to research: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=252


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 20, 2017)

mike_d said:


> One method to eliminate air gaps where the wires are is to build a wooden collar for your freezer, and drill holes in that, thus keeping your freezer in like-new condition.
> 
> Here's a random example: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8093940&postcount=6565
> 
> Wow, thanks for this. I am a few inches shy of stacking 2 buckets of juice for future use. I don't think I would have thought of this. I set mine up for cold stabilization but this gives me a second use.


----------



## John89Miller (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey. I had not a personal experience. Friends were recommended to try this method. The most primitive self-absorbed moisture absorber is simply a silicagel poured into a deep plate. A plate can be put in any inconspicuous place. Observe the humidity, correct it and be healthy! https://grapefrost.com/chest-freezers/


----------

